# Fatty with no bacon



## lookwow (Jan 13, 2011)

Can you make one without the bacon on it or will it just fall apart?


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Jan 13, 2011)

You are okay w/out the bacon... a few people on the forum prefer it that way.... (not me though LOL)


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 13, 2011)

You sure can. Some of the guys just unwrap a package of Jimmy Dean sausage & put it in the smoker, without stuffing it. But unless you don't like bacon it really adds a nice flavor to the fattie. The rolled fattie will certainly stay together with out the bacon, especially if you seal the ends & tighten it up with saran wrap.


----------



## arnie (Jan 13, 2011)

NO!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.

You will be arrested, fined and be forced to eat crock-pot dinners for two weeks


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 13, 2011)

Of course you can but then it is just a stuffed meatloaf - hmmm maybe I need to make one of those for tonite if I get the time


----------

